# How to Fish DOA Shrimp????



## AME0219 (Jun 1, 2014)

I've tried DOA shrimp almost every time I go fishing and have only ever caught one trout on the gold glitter 1/4 oz DOA under a dock light at night. I don't have a boat and wade over grass for trout and redfish. I know there are trout where I fish because once I give up on DOA and try live shrimp, I normally catch some trout. I still am pretty new to fishing artificials but I'm trying to start using them more. Whenever I make a cast, I have no idea what to do and no real confidence. I've tried a slow steady retrieve with a twitch every now and then, and fishing them like a jerkbait. I've heard fish them slow, but exactly how? :001_huh: I just want a couple baseline retrieves that normally work.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Put one under a popping cork with 16-24inches of 20lb Fluro and pop it fast and reel in slowly


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I like to place a pea sized (not sure of the actual weight) split shot about a foot to a foot and a half up the line with no leader. I usually use 12 pound test and work the DOA rather slow, with slight twitches. The fish usually hit it as soon as you stop reeling/retrieving and the bait is slowly sinking. The DOA is one of my favorite lures. I have had great success using them with flounder, reds, and especially specks.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

are they any good in the surf line or just flats and grass?

doggfish

your best friend you have never met


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

found a cool video on 'em

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HvVaxOre8E


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

BirdNest said:


> Put one under a popping cork with 16-24inches of 20lb Fluro and pop it fast and reel in slowly


I do exactly as BirdNest does. I use 20lb fluorocarbon leader about the length of my arm under a popping cork. Tie the hook directly to the line; no swivel hook. If the trout are finicky go small; small hook and small shrimp.


----------



## AME0219 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks, I'll try DOA shrimp under a popping cork as I'm going fishing today


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

AME0219 said:


> Thanks, I'll try DOA shrimp under a popping cork as I'm going fishing today


 Let us know how you do!:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

How do you guys tie the leader to the main line? Do you use a swivel or use a knot to tie it directly to the braid or mono?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

JasonL said:


> How do you guys tie the leader to the main line? Do you use a swivel or use a knot to tie it directly to the braid or mono?


I frequently use an Albright...


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> I frequently use an Albright...


Thanks. I've been using that Nano-fil from berkley and love the stuff. No tangles, no stretch, smooth and casts a mile. My only complaint is that you have to use special knots. I'll have to see if this knot will work with it.


----------



## AME0219 (Jun 1, 2014)

gulfbreezetom said:


> Let us know how you do!:thumbsup:


I didn't get anything on the DOA(the trout were hitting MirrOdines so good, so by the time I switched to the DOA, I only had about 30 minutes of daylight left), but I still had an EXCELLENT day, my best day ever using only artificial :thumbup: I caught about 20 specks all on a MirrOdine in the 808 color and I only fished about 2 hours! I was wading Black Point in Shalimar and casting near private docks. Most of the trout were under 15 inches, 
but I caught one 17 inch trout and a couple trout around 16''. Nevertheless, I had a successful day.  I will continue trying the DOA though.


----------



## AME0219 (Jun 1, 2014)

gulfbreezetom said:


> Let us know how you do!:thumbsup:


Finally, today I caught two trout both around 15 or 16 inches on a clear red glitter 1/4 oz DOA Shrimp under a Cajun Thunder. Thanks for the info everyone


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Leave the DOA shrimp in the tackle box and tie on a mirrodine. However, if you insist on using a DOA then don't use a popping cork. The only time you need one around here is when the water is muddy, chopped up, or both. Generally, in this area you will catch many more fish without a popping cork.


----------



## AME0219 (Jun 1, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> Leave the DOA shrimp in the tackle box and tie on a mirrodine. However, if you insist on using a DOA then don't use a popping cork. The only time you need one around here is when the water is muddy, chopped up, or both. Generally, in this area you will catch many more fish without a popping cork.


I have caught many trout on Mirrodines:yes:, but how do you fish the DOA Shrimp when it's not under a popping cork?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I have fished it very similar to a mirrodine. Twitch-twitch-pause, twitch-pause, twitch-twitch-pause. I'm not familiar with the different weights. I would want one that sinks slowly and one that suspends. Most of the fish I've caught lately on the mirrodine are hitting while the bait is suspending. Once the sun gets up you need to work the bait as slow as you would in the winter.


----------

